# Are GTR used prices in Japan going down with the car industry?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well here's the deal:
Looking at R35 used prices over the last 6 months it is really shocking to see how quick they are falling. I thought do to a very limited production and meanwhile still sold in japan only, they would keep their brand new prices at least until the Spec-V would be launched or even until 2009 when R35 exports will decrease rapidly do to worldwide sales . . . 

Japan is dealing with a big resession in the car industry , every garage I talk to, say they fear the big bang. Go anywhere and you will find one bargain after an other, if a car just fails to be in perfect condition, the japanese customer will ignore every thing. Then the gasoil prices and the fact that japanese society is fighting with poverty for the first time after the golden years, doesn't make high octane car sales any better . . what ever!

Basicly here is an overview what I observed ober 6months:
Nissan R35 GTR new: about 7.700.000-9.000.000Yen (depending on the trim)

2007 December over 10.000.000Yen premium rarity sales
2008 January over 9.800.000Yen still fat margins
2008 March over 8.900.000Yen still margins
2008 May around 8.000.000Yen catching up sales prices
2008 June over 7.600.000Yen catching up catalogue prices (sold at loss)
2008 July 7.450.000Yen under catalogue prices (around 300.000Yen loss)
2008 august (today) 6.890.000Yen this is a loss of around 1.000.000Yen to the 7.800.000Yen new sales price 

And I still not added the very expensive servicing and parts exchange that might have been added after a few thausend kms.

I bet that the R35 GTR will collapse under 5.999.999Yen before December and then I will buy one for around 5.300.000Yen in February2009.


Discuss:flame:


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

havent particulary looked at the r35 but have noticed that the prices of also the 33 and 34gtr's are going down, might be due to the new r35 though.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i bought a premium GTR with 500km at auction and it cost me the nissan price japan .

but mine is the June model 2008


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i agree, but i think it's also particular to the gt-r. this car is not going to hold it's value very well. people are realizing how expensive it is to maintain and also how much it costs to fill her up and run her hard. plus, it's just a nissan. people have already stopped staring at my car, that took all of 6 months. they are pretty common now in tokyo,

then again, who cares. cars are not investments. they are money pits. i bought this car and intended to hold onto it for 3 years but i think that special feeling will be gone soon and then it's time to look at the ferrari california....


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

the looming global recession worsening beyond what it already presents is going to create lots of _delflationary_ apsects as well as _inflationary._

As the value of paper currency, ie, fiat currency, plummets, prices appear to "go up." As well, since many big ticket and luxury items will be the first to get axed, they will appear to _deflate_ in value as people dump them off or refuse to buy them. 

Because the credit crisis has yet to become fully realized (this is really the infant stages of it), you will see more and more luxury/high end cars, like Ferraris and Lamborghinis, drop like rocks in value. Nobody will want to even touch them with a ten foot pole, including the well-off.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> ...but i think that special feeling will be gone soon and then it's time to look at the ferrari california....


I'm glad to see you like the F149/California. I like it too. But go onto ferrarichat and see how many people hate it, often for no good reason. I think it's sexier a car body than the 599.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> I'm glad to see you like the F149/California. I like it too. But go onto ferrarichat and see how many people hate it, often for no good reason. I think it's sexier a car body than the 599.


good power, hard drop top, 2 + 2ish... what's not to like??!!! ferrari being very sensible with the california. i just hope the trunk can fit 2 golf bags in there...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> good power, hard drop top, 2 + 2ish... what's not to like??!!! ferrari being very sensible with the california. i just hope the trunk can fit 2 golf bags in there...


no argument here, good sir.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tokyogtr

Sorry mate, didn't want to actually devalue your or other japanese members R35 GTRs , who bought them new. Certainly a chance for thoses who where in japan and had the founds that time to purchase an R35 GTR.

I think on an other side that this price evolution is very benefic for the market, as the GTR was allways the advertizing horse . . . 2009 will rock in that matter, because it's more easy to swallow loosing a warranty on a nearly 2 year old used car, that will cost you 5.000.000Yen (for tuning projects) then paying 9.000.000Yen for a new one and loosing the warranty when adding new wheels

And it's not only the R35 GTR:
Lexus LS460 new 8.500.000Yen > used 5.800.000Yen one year old
E92 M3 new 11.000.000Yen > used 7.200.000Yen one year old
Nissan FugaV8 new 6.500.000Yen > used 3.000.000Yen less then a year
same for Lexus GS, IS, ex . . . . strange enough Hondas are still keeping the prices , only Honda Legend (which is a bloody nice car) is going down the gutter and I don't mind.

2009 will be a great year, I have abandonned my expensive car purchase for this year, will buy the wife a car instead soon, and next year I will take a closer look on the E92M3, M5 , R35 and IS-F . .


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> the looming global recession worsening beyond what it already presents is going to create lots of _delflationary_ apsects as well as _inflationary._
> 
> As the value of paper currency, ie, fiat currency, plummets, prices appear to "go up." As well, since many big ticket and luxury items will be the first to get axed, they will appear to _deflate_ in value as people dump them off or refuse to buy them.
> 
> Because the credit crisis has yet to become fully realized (this is really the infant stages of it), you will see more and more luxury/high end cars, like Ferraris and Lamborghinis, drop like rocks in value. Nobody will want to even touch them with a ten foot pole, including the well-off.


There are huge numbers of super rich who simply wont be affected by the credit crunch as it is, porsches sales of cayenne where up 500 for the first 7 months of this year in the USA, 911 sales are down but this has more to do with people holding fire for the new model. Ferrari sales in may where up 20% in the EU, Aston is reporting its on target to meet its predicted sales for the year

And then alot of these buyers may decided to "downsize" to save money and that would put them into a GT-R

It also depends on market forces, prices will be over inflated whilst the car is rare and hard to get hold of in a market and whilst its still a novelty, once supply gets closer to demand and there are a healthy stock of second hand cars the price will go down to a more releastic level. New cars allways take a big hit in the first year. If the GT-R is worth 50% of its original value after 3 years i will be happy, more and its a bonus. I suspect in the UK they will hold there price very well as the waiting list is over 18 months atm.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Eric GTR said:


> If the GT-R is worth 50% of its original value after 3 years i will be happy, more and its a bonus.


That sounds like a real deal, so next year only 65%.:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just updating , saw one today in black with 12000km for 6.790.000Yen . . . sold out at a Nissan dealer . . . we getting closer.:smokin:


----------



## jj47 (Dec 25, 2006)

Can anyone really see them dropping that much in value so soon? 6,000,000 Yen is definately within reach 
Then it's getting the bloddy thing over here, tax, vat, sva uke:

What would be a rough idea on final price once registered etc?


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

no real point at the mo the pound has dropped to £1-175,000yen

i've put in a few bids on them as hoping to have one before christmas but with the pound so low i'll leave it for the moment:runaway:


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I think it's good thing more people can afford their dreamcar


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> I bet that the R35 GTR will collapse under 5.999.999Yen before December and then I will buy one for around 5.300.000Yen in February2009.


Oh and heres me thinking you were in bed with Mr Ghosn.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> I bet that the R35 GTR will collapse under 5.999.999Yen before December and then I will buy one for around 5.300.000Yen in February2009.
> 
> 
> Discuss:flame:


Saw one today for 5.880.000Yen and 25000km . .and we are still not December.:smokin:


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

what year was it and the miles are to Hi,wouldnt take the chance with it,some new ones don't sound that well so a bit of miles would scare me to be honest


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

jmotors said:


> Saw one today for 5.880.000Yen and 25000km . .and we are still not December.:smokin:


There's one currently available at 5m Yen - '07, 9000Km in Silver.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i wonder if those are the just the finance costs... the saying goes never finance a liability, only finance an asset. in hk they're advertising finance only gtrs so you can pick up an almost new one for half price.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> i wonder if those are the just the finance costs... the saying goes never finance a liability, only finance an asset. in hk they're advertising finance only gtrs so you can pick up an almost new one for half price.


I think that sub 6.200.000Yen GTRs are advertized by regular dealers (non-Nissan) who bought the cars off (more cheap) from customers who couldn't keep them> needed cash money.
What is clearly the game here is that not many peeps in japan, can still pay cash 6.000.000Yen and so need to ask a credit company (making a credit over the dealers Loan)

But the trend surly shows effect and the finance crisis and emerging povrety fuels down wards trends as well.

When the R35 GTR will be out world wide next year, I bet that peeps can win 10000Euros on an import.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

jmotors said:


> I think that sub 6.200.000Yen GTRs are advertized by regular dealers (non-Nissan) who bought the cars off (more cheap) from customers who couldn't keep them> needed cash money.
> What is clearly the game here is that not many peeps in japan, can still pay cash 6.000.000Yen and so need to ask a credit company (making a credit over the dealers Loan)
> 
> But the trend surly shows effect and the finance crisis and emerging povrety fuels down wards trends as well.
> ...


Here's a really wierd thought for all you guys in Japan, the UK list on launch was £55k including VAT at 17.5% and 10% import duty for a black edition (the UK equivalent to premium in Japan). That means if you exported a brand new UK car to Japan and could reclaim your VAT and import duty (pretty sure thats easily possible) then you'd be looking at about £42000 + about £1k for shipping = £43000. At 138 yen to the pound thats 5,796,000 yen + 5% consumptiopn tax (should be free from import duty I'd say given that its made in japan) = 6,085,800 sat in a parking space in Japan, just needs to be put on the road. Of course you'd have a UK spec car but it would be 3,000,000 cheaper than buying one from Nissan Japan. That really is the most stupid sutuation thats ever existed. I wonder how many cars will end up being exported from the UK?

Just out of interest what are the most recent build numbers commanding on the second hand market?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ohh Japan really likes import cars . . . and I will offre a dinner at the Hilton for somebody who can achieve what you have posted above.

Probably would the import tax and reg. of a UK GTR to Japan ad 40% to the initial price.:chuckle:

Never less good idea.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Lots of cars in the around 6.000.000Yen price range now. Basicly the cars that had been sub 7.000.000Yen a few months back are droping down 6.000.000Yen now.
Still as many cheaper R35s get available now for the j-salarymen (having the pockets for purchasing 6.000.000Yen cars and keeping them), these peeps are now fortifying a new used R35 GTR customer base for the moment. So I predict that in 6 months most of them will resell and then we will see R35s within 5.000.000Yen price range for chirstmas I guess

Other then that the trend is universal: Lexus IS-F and BMW M3, the cars that are advertized in the same price class as the GTR, are struggling equaly, but with higher milage on the back thought.

Have seen an IS-F recently for 5.200.000Yen, crash history thought, but Lexus repaired . . . .bargain?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anybody really think about this when they are buying a GT-R. It's just a waste of energy. Drive your cars and enjoy!.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

clint thrust said:


> Does anybody really think about this when they are buying a GT-R. It's just a waste of energy. Drive your cars and enjoy!.


This is not about thoses who can afford a R35 GTR brandnew, but for thoses who can't or thoses who don't wnat to spend all that cash . . . .

To drive and enjoy a GTR , you actually have to own one . . .this thread monitores the japanese used car market and I will update any changes within it. 

Especially peeps living here in japan are very interested in GTRs in the sub 6.000.000Yen class.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*What about the UK prices?*

What do you all think about the price of the UK cars? How they will hold their value?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Honestly, do you buy a car with depreciation in mind?? No. I bought this car cos it's the best at what it does, i.e. make super cars and the super rich look silly!

When I was at the Super Car Sunday at the Heritage Motor Museum a couple of weeks ago we had the use of the Aston Martin/Jaguar “test” track. We had to stay in lanes and not overtake the “pace” car (A Jaguar XKR) I had a Ferrari 430 Scuderia next to me, A V8 Westfield, a V12 Aston Martin and a whole host of other “Super Cars” behind including Lambo, Audi R8’s BMW’s etc etc 

After the first sprint when I had got used to what we were doing, I knew the ropes for the second run, this wasn’t a “track” day but a sprint from corner to corner and the XKR was there to slow us down for the corners. Mr health and Safety LOL

On the second run I was nonchalantly talking with the 430 scud driver when the pace car set of like a bat out of hell, the 430 got the run on me off the line as did the Westfield V8, however, in fully Auto mode in comfort setting, I reeled both in and overtook them before the first corner!!! I was impressed.

When we were back in the pit area the Ferrari driver said “I don’t know how Nissan can make a car with that sort of performance for the money” and I said “it just goes to show how much you are paying for your badge”!!

Depreciation, who cares!! The beauty of these cars is what they represent and do in the real world!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Steve said:


> Honestly, do you buy a car with depreciation in mind?? No. I bought this car cos it's the best at what it does, i.e. make super cars and the super rich look silly!


althouht it is nt the decisive factor, depreciation is a factor nonetheless. Some ppl assign a higher weighting to it than others. you appear to be averse to the risk of depreciation, but the reality is that many other people are not as risk averse.

Congrats on your purchase and i'm sure you'll enjoy it. But there are others who bought for different reasons, or have different priorities as you. That's closer to reality. Just the way it is.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Steve said:


> Honestly, do you buy a car with depreciation in mind?? No. I bought this car cos it's the best at what it does, i.e. make super cars and the super rich look silly!
> 
> When I was at the Super Car Sunday at the Heritage Motor Museum a couple of weeks ago we had the use of the Aston Martin/Jaguar “test” track. We had to stay in lanes and not overtake the “pace” car (A Jaguar XKR) I had a Ferrari 430 Scuderia next to me, A V8 Westfield, a V12 Aston Martin and a whole host of other “Super Cars” behind including Lambo, Audi R8’s BMW’s etc etc
> 
> ...


Hear hear :clap::clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

What you mean those who want to make a quick buck and now the recession is hitting are getting burnt. Serves them right !! LOL


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

+1!!!!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Aw come on guys, give the speculators a break. Deep down inside (and I do mean deep) they are just like us car enthusiasts!.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

is that so deep it comes out of the a*ses ???


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

+1 :chuckle:

Car enthusiasts buy to drive the things...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Steve said:


> Honestly, do you buy a car with depreciation in mind?? No. I bought this car cos it's the best at what it does, i.e. make super cars and the super rich look silly!
> 
> When I was at the Super Car Sunday at the Heritage Motor Museum a couple of weeks ago we had the use of the Aston Martin/Jaguar “test” track. We had to stay in lanes and not overtake the “pace” car (A Jaguar XKR) I had a Ferrari 430 Scuderia next to me, A V8 Westfield, a V12 Aston Martin and a whole host of other “Super Cars” behind including Lambo, Audi R8’s BMW’s etc etc
> 
> ...


it's a thread about depreciation in the japan market and how it will benefit those who cannot afford to purchase a new one. a lot of people are interested and do care. your opinion is now noted.

back to the topic, prices have plummeted here which means a couple of my friends can now afford to buy one. this is great as now i have someone to drive with.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im still looking and keeping an eye on the prices, 

yen rate dont help but id bring one over at somepoint


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Tokyogtr 

Mines an import !!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> it's a thread about depreciation in the japan market and how it will benefit those who cannot afford to purchase a new one. a lot of people are interested and do care. your opinion is now noted.
> 
> back to the topic, prices have plummeted here which means a couple of my friends can now afford to buy one. this is great as now i have someone to drive with.


Exactly my point mate,

This thread is not about depreciation and the focus on somebodies loss! It's about knowing when peeps , who can afford a new Fairlady, 330i, EvoX, ex . . . will be able to afford the R35 GTR used"IN JAPAN".

If you have the founds, this thread is of no-interest, but neverless I will severely look in to the R35s if they drop down to 5.400.000Yen around, because then I can afford one and many peeps with middle class salaries too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think you will get one lux

they initial "ooooo its a new GT-R" period is nearly over

hope you manage to pick one up as they are a great car


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> i think you will get one lux
> 
> they initial "ooooo its a new GT-R" period is nearly over
> 
> hope you manage to pick one up as they are a great car


This will be a big decision as I still have the choice between owning a dream spec R32 GTR and a Hakosuka (with L-engine) for the price of the R35 . . . . but I discover myself more and more looking at new Audi interiors, so maybe I have to move on owning a car that has at least post-2000 standards and the R35 GTR looks really class inside.:lamer:


----------

